# Sawed old logs



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Took out a large window in an old log house to install a door and sidelights. We removed 2 large popular logs that would've made beautiful 13-14"x 6"- 80" mantels. One side of this logs were rived and the other hand hewn. The Mrs. owner came home and said she thought she might have them sawn for a rustic table except she didn't know anyone who could do it.....(I had to raise my hand and announce I had a mill).....so here's the beginning of maybe a table build in the future.

These are rough late evening pics, but they show the smoothness and tight grain from old growth popular....probably the only kind that would rive that size log.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Never knew poplar was good to work with, they are just considered a nuisance tree over here that gets into your sewer pipes. 

Nice looking grain.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice find.

Overall I'm not a big fan of poplar. The coloring just usually isn't the prettiest. These aren't bad, however.
I have used it for trims, and in fact have a stockpile of large base/casings. Some of the base is ~8"+. To me it's suitable for paint.
Beauty of it is it is a stable wood.


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

poplar and cedar are really common to find in old houses like that because bugs hate em. That poplar looks amazing... nice piece of history youve got there!


----------

